# (sold) [FS] [USA-CA] GeChic 1305H 13 inch FHD Portable Monitor



## TK421

Timestamp: https://imgur.com/gallery/KvD8juI


Selling my used GeChic 1305H portable monitor. I haven't used this much and figured someone else would need it.

Convenient way to add more monitor for Work from Home activities without taking too much desk real estate.

Condition: Like new and in perfect condition, barely used. Includes everything (micro hdmi cable, usb cable and charger).
It even still has the protective film on the screen!

Price: $200 shipped. (sold)

Payment: Paypal or Local Cash (Santa Monica area)

100% positive trader feedback, buy with confidence!
https://www.heatware.com/u/118751
https://www.overclock.net/forum/itrader.php?u=198642


----------



## Ragsters

Link not working


----------

